# You fell asleep



## GingandSpice

Hello there,

I could use some help translating into Standard Arabic "You fell asleep", as well as in the context of the sentence "You fell asleep during our conversation." Could someone write a translation for me also in Arabic chat alphabet? It would be very helpful 

Shukran!


----------



## كلمات

غفوت
3'afout


----------



## Arabic Guru

غطست في النوم


----------



## GingandSpice

Ok it makes sense, thank you all


----------



## Bakr

غَفَّقَ - [غ ف ق]. (ف: ربا. لازم). غَفَّقْتُ، أُغَفِّقُ، غَفِّقْ، مص. تَغْفِيقٌ. "غَفَّقَ السَّامِعُ" : نَامَ وَهُوَ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَى حَدِيثٍ
عن معجم الغني

! ولكن يبدو أنها غير متداولة


----------



## GingandSpice

The example غفوت signifies more of a light sleep than the غطست في النوم example?


----------



## Arabic Guru

GingandSpice said:


> The example غفوت signifies more of a light sleep than the غطست في النوم example?



Yes!


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Arabic Guru said:


> غطست في النوم



It means to sleep strongly deep
rather than *I light sleep*, which *I fell asleep* means
I believe it is more correct to say غفا
edit: I meant *a light sleep*


----------



## إسكندراني

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2708247


----------



## GingandSpice

Ahh, very good, thank you


----------



## Arabic Guru

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> It means to sleep strongly deep
> rather than I light sleep, which *I fell asleep* means
> I believe it is more correct to say غفا



You are saying that "I light sleep" = *"*I fell asleep" , right?
How would you say: "take a nap" in Arabic?


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Arabic Guru said:


> You are saying that "*I light sleep*" = *"*I fell asleep" , right?
> How would you say: "take a nap" in Arabic?



oh I meant *a light sleep*


----------



## Arabic Guru

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> oh I meant *a light sleep*



Again, تحملّني شوية معليش
What is the difference between "*a light sleep" *&* "I fell asleep"*?


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Arabic Guru said:


> Again, تحملّني شوية معليش
> What is the difference between "*a light sleep" *&* "I fell asleep"*?



my point was that "*I fell asleep" *doesn't correspond to the غطست في النوم

غطست في النوم_ is something more stronger, than *I fell asleep
*
I


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> غطست في النوم_ is something more stronger, than *I fell asleep
> *


I fell into a deep sleep


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> I fell into a deep sleep


yeah, to me this seems to correspond better in meaning to غطست في النوم


----------

